# D-link DSL-G624T - firmware and factory reset problem



## arfur (Jul 23, 2007)

I'm running Windows XP with SP2 and recently bought a D-Link DSL-G624T wireless ADSL router. 
Stupidly, this morning I thought I'd upgrade the firmware as I was having some connection issues. It was only as the firmware was halfway through installing that I noticed the fatal "EU" instead of "UK" in the name of the file. I left it to reboot anyway and 'surprisingly' came back to nothing.
I couldn't log in via http://192.168.1.1 although I could actually ping the router but not beyond it.
I tried a factory reset which took several tries and eventually managed to get to the log-in page. I put the old firmware back on but when it rebooted it just died. I now cannot do a factory reset.
I've tried poking a paperclip in the hole for up to two minutes, even tried 4 minutes until I dropped it. Nothing happened. 
I found a web-page (I'm using an old spare router) that gave the following instructions:

*"Remove all cables from the router except for the power cable. Leave the power cable connected.
Get into a position in which you can be holding the reset button and have your other hand free.
Press and hold down the reset button. Hold this for 15 secs. Then remove the power from the router. When you remove the power continue holding down the reset button for another 30 secs.
Plug the power back into the router - still holding down the reset button. Wait for another 45 secs and then let go of the reset button.
Apparently - I'm told, the router may have gone into crash mode while completing the reset.
Finally, wait for 10 secs and then remove the power again. Keep the router unplugged for 60 secs, then plug it back in again."*

Still no joy. I've left it unplugged now and wonder if there's anything else I can try or if I should just get a new router?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Send it back to D-Link, you may be able to get a free replacement or they'll sort out the problem.


----------



## arfur (Jul 23, 2007)

That's what I was thinking I'd have to do. Luckily I still have the receipt. I've got bored with poking at it now.


----------



## kopp73gr (Mar 25, 2008)

I have a friend with the same rooter - problem, will try the instructions you had found and if they won't work, I guess it will have to me sent back to D-Link
thanks


----------

